# Hivey McGoodness!



## Angcuru (Nov 30, 2004)

If we don't get at least a hundred posts by thursday, I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 30, 2004)

_ glares at Steve Jung _


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Dec 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ glares at Steve Jung _




Nice postcount, Crothian, when did it happen?


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm playing poker right now (ultimatebet.com) and I'm getting the suckiest hands that ever sucked. I've won 1 in the last 45 hands... 

AR


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Dec 1, 2004)

Yay! won with a straight, jack high!

Anyone else play poker online?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, but I'm the guy that tends to win all the time.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 1, 2004)

Poker is fun.  Especially when money is involved and it flows in my general direction.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 1, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> If we don't get at least a hundred posts by thursday, I'm gonna cry.



Let's get to 99, then.   


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> _glares at Steve Jung_



Aah. I'm staring at infinity.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 1, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Nice postcount, Crothian, when did it happen?




One could say it always has been it is just people where not looking at it in the right perspective......


----------



## Darkness (Dec 1, 2004)

If only Crothian had a cent for every post, I could ask him to help me out with a couple million dollars... Oh wel


----------



## Crothian (Dec 1, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> If only Crothian had a cent for every post, I could ask him to help me out with a couple million dollars... Oh wel




I don't?  Then why is my castle made of pennies?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2004)

Crothain, how on earth is it that you have that crazy image of 'tilt' after your post count? Do you have over 999,999 posts?


----------



## Scribble (Dec 1, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Yay! won with a straight, jack high!
> 
> Anyone else play poker online?




Arrrrrrg poker!!! I'm soooo sick of online poker, poker TV and people playing poker!!! I have a couple of friends and whenever I stop by their house all they ever are doing is playing online POKER!!!! ARRRGGGG


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 1, 2004)

Texas Hold'em can suck it.


----------



## knitnerd (Dec 1, 2004)

*Yarn addiction*



			
				Angcuru said:
			
		

> If we don't get at least a hundred posts by thursday, I'm gonna cry.



     Went to the Smiley's Yarn Riot Hotel Sale yesterday. Spent $191 of the $200 that I saved for this year end luxury. I have no plans for any of this yarn. I am out of storage space. I have more yarn than I can use up in my lifetime but I still want more. I have a serious problem.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Dec 1, 2004)

knitnerd said:
			
		

> Went to the Smiley's Yarn Riot Hotel Sale yesterday. Spent $191 of the $200 that I saved for this year end luxury. I have no plans for any of this yarn. I am out of storage space. I have more yarn than I can use up in my lifetime but I still want more. I have a serious problem.




 

Hello, my name is Steve and I'm addicted to yarn.

[all] Hi, Steve. [/all]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll say. I'll bring my cat over, I'm sure she would have loads of fun in your garage.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 1, 2004)

knitnerd said:
			
		

> Went to the Smiley's Yarn Riot Hotel Sale yesterday. Spent $191 of the $200 that I saved for this year end luxury. I have no plans for any of this yarn. I am out of storage space. I have more yarn than I can use up in my lifetime but I still want more. I have a serious problem.




Do you knit??


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2004)

You know in Mexico, people with yarn and beeswax, make yarn pictures.
Heres the link with the tutorial on how.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2004)

Another option is to use the yarn to make picture frames.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey knitnerd, here are three options for your avatar!


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 1, 2004)

Yarn, bullets, and alcohol make for an exciting time.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Dec 1, 2004)

Yarn, bullets, and alcohol can suck it.



AR


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2004)

Or yarn, grapes and wine can make for a very fun time!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 1, 2004)

Are we tying the grapes together and making for cool scenerie?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2004)

You know, I think we are!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 2, 2004)

And then once the grapes are together we take the wine and soak the yarn in it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2004)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Maldur (Dec 2, 2004)

so the hive has come down to talking about grape-wines.
damn that is low


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 2, 2004)

You said it. If it were only grapes and wines they were talking about then at least it would have a fletching interest.


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi all. Hows the world?
Grapes and wines are interesting. So are feet.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 2, 2004)

I try to keep mine as far a away from my face as possible because after them having pickled in their own sweat in safety shoes all day they can become quite a bit gamey.


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah, i understand that. After working for 9 hrs. My feet smell a bit like stale Frito's.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 2, 2004)

The only real cure for that in my experience is regulary bathing your feet and removing that thick skin (whatever that is actually called) AND fill your work shoes with baking soda to remove the smell and tossing those now filled shoes into a plastic bag and stuffing them in the freezer for 24 hours at least to kill the bacteria that develops that smell.

Remember that washing your shoes only worsens the problem since the bacteria just gets deeper into the material.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2004)

Or you could put antiperspirant on your feet before you put your socks on before you go out.


----------



## ASH (Dec 2, 2004)

Baking soda and the freezer is what I do. I have found that it happens in all shoes i own... so its probably just my rank feet.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 2, 2004)

What a fantastic conversation to walk into.

[/pun]


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 2, 2004)

Ow.  Brain hurt.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 2, 2004)

Think of sandpaper and scratch it


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 2, 2004)

Hmm... my feet don't stink after work, but orchid says I always come home smelling like french fries.  This is weird.  I'd understand it if she said I smelled like dough, cause of my proximity to the bakery, but french fries?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 2, 2004)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Or you could put antiperspirant on your feet before you put your socks on before you go out.




Won't help a thing, it's only in commercials that works I'm afraid, if you are plagued by athletes foot only the things mentioned earlier helps to keep the problem at bay. There is no known total cure for the disease.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2004)

Hmmm, that I did nae know.

In other news Hercules and Xena were seen walking down 5th Ave today in Phoenix!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 2, 2004)

(To the tune of "Hava Nagilah")
Hercules and Xena, Hercules and Xena, Hercules and Xena, Iolias, Gabriel
Hercules and Xena, Hercules and Xena, Hercules and Xena, Iolias, Gabriel
Herc is a demi-god, Xen' has a killer bod.
Iolias died, and Gabby cried, cause Joxer is a clod.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 3, 2004)

Too funny, Crothain. Very clever. 

BTW my cat spoke for the first time today. She said "Feed me, you fool, I'm starving." 












Just kidding.
Maybe.


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, so did my kid.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2004)

eerie...my socks said the exact same thing......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 3, 2004)

Really Crothain? That is eerie. Very eerie. Quite eerie.

Anyone ever been to Eerie in Indiana?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2004)

THat was a great if short lived TV show...very creative


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 3, 2004)

Don't look like we're going to make 100 tonight.  :\


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2004)

Are you quiting so early?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, these young lads .. no patience these days I tell you ..


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2004)

It is a realy shame the state of the young'ins is......


----------



## Darkness (Dec 3, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Yes, these young lads .. no patience these days I tell you ..



 I blame society. Or video games. Or Piratecat.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 3, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I blame society. Or video games. Or Piratecat.



Society, of course.

Everything is NOWNOWNOWBUYBUYBUYDODODOGOGOGOSTOPPINGISTHEWORKOFTHEDEVILWHYAREYOUREADINGTHISGOSHOPPINGYOUNOGOODCONSUMER!


----------



## Drew (Dec 3, 2004)

Do do dog ogost? No wonder...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It is a realy shame the state of the young'ins is......




Oh aye. Those bas......ne'er mind.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 3, 2004)

Drew said:
			
		

> Do do dog ogost? No wonder...




I think it reads: "DOG OG OST" which is dog in english, off course, and the danish words "og ost" which means "and cheese". Not that that brings us further towards an explanation.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 3, 2004)

Does the lack of spacing confuse?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 3, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Does the lack of spacing confuse?




No. The fact that you know enough danish to tempt us with cheese confound us. Evil man.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 3, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> NOWNOWNOWBUYBUYBUYDODODOGOGOGOSTOPPINGISTHEWORKOFTHEDEVILWHYAREYOUREADINGTHISGOSHOPPINGYOUNOGOODCONSUMER!



 I think your capslock and space keys are broken.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 3, 2004)

morning crew, anything happening?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 3, 2004)

Also the term TOP PINGIS which is swedish and naturally means "elite table-top tennis" is quite confusing Angcuru. Can we have an explaination please?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 3, 2004)

Is it morning? As you know those with jet lag or the flu has a particulary warped perception of time.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 3, 2004)

630 sounds like morning to me

Still chucking spiked hot chocolates?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 3, 2004)

No, it's actually all in plain english.  Just try to make out the individual words.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 3, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> 630 sounds like morning to me
> 
> Still chucking spiked hot chocolates?




Absolutely, wouldn't you be if you didn't have to go work right about now?


----------



## Maldur (Dec 3, 2004)

I just called in sick, my body is rebelling.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 3, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> I just called in sick, my body is rebelling.




Or craving those lomombas


----------



## Maldur (Dec 3, 2004)

gingerwine is my savior 

*hugs bottle*


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 3, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> No, it's actually all in plain english.  Just try to make out the individual words.




No really?  

And on another note ... head about to pop again .. lie down time once more.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 3, 2004)

Oh and that thing with the thing, its fine.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 3, 2004)

Who where on the what now?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 3, 2004)

You know, the butter with the sprackled berries on top.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 3, 2004)

Wait a minute, was it the van with the sputtering engine?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 3, 2004)

My bad, I remember. It was the ice cream with the chocolate sprinkles. Sorry about that.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 3, 2004)

Nyargle bark spiff.

Spittle wattoom gazork.


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2004)

SPRINKLES... I wants some.

The question is what I will do with them.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 3, 2004)

Sexy parties?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 3, 2004)

Sex parties even or perhaps sexist parties?


----------



## the Jester (Dec 3, 2004)

Morning, Hivers!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey, someone has an even more warped perception of time than me ..


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2004)

So  who has snow on the ground....?

We do here in Iowa.
 Not alot, infact, hardly any at all, but its there.. and its COLD outside. Well not really cold, but my winshield freezes over evernight at work.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 3, 2004)

As Denmark always is in november and december it's overcast slight drizzle and around 40 degrees.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2004)

No snow...sort of cold in the 40's here


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2004)

Okay to be fair i dont know what the weather is outside right this second. But thats cause I dont go out in sunlight.

I just watched the Episode of Buffy where they sing... I adore it.

I may have to buy the season for that episode.. I wish there was an audio version.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2004)

There is a CD version of all the songs...I have it.  "Once more with Feeling" is the album name.  The Hive used to be all about the Buffy.  It was before you were around I think but we would "sing" the songs together and have all sorts of silliness with the music.


----------



## ASH (Dec 3, 2004)

Thats great. I had never seen it and was suprised when it came on. I thought it was in season 7 for some reason. I really, REALLY liked it. But then I am a musical freak.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2004)

remember...it could be bunnies...


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 3, 2004)

I think this line is mostly filler.

I love the Tara/Giles duet.  Amber and Tony have such great voices.  When I have disposable cash again, I'll pick up the cd.  For now I'll just have to be content with the mp3s someone made from their tv recording and my copy of the episode from FX.  Naughty FX chopped off half of "I've Got a Theory" and a couple of little lines.

But yeah, Once More With Feeling and Tabula Rasa are the two things that make me actually want to pick up Season 6.  I still find most of the rest of the season painful (especially Hell's Bells).


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2004)

Hell's Bells is the worst episode in the bunch, but I actually really like the season.  ?It is dark and very different then the first five and they really needed to do that.  I like that everything had a cost and nothing was simple.  

The CD is good and only like 13 and a half bucks on Walmart.com


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 3, 2004)

I never really had an interest in Buffy. *raised shield*


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I never really had an interest in Buffy. *raised shield*




And that is why you will fail!!!!


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 3, 2004)

Eeeeek!  Mommy, the ooze is yelling at me!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2004)

Yelling should be the least of your concerns......


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2004)

I can appreciate the need for season 6 and it had a definate point.  But, overall, I found the episodes sub-par in acting and writing.  And part of it is what they do to one of my favorite characters (Joss can be a bastard at times).

$13.50 is too much for me at the moment.  

And I nevr had an interest in Buffy until I actually started watching it.  Before that, I thought it was just some silly, lame show.  I think differently now.

Oh.  And Walmart is evil.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2004)

I know the price may be a bit much, but it was the cheapest I could find on the net.  I too was not sure what to make of Buffy till I watched it.  And then I was so confused that I stopped watching it for a while.  The first episode I saw was Helpless.  And it really made no sense.  But then I was bored and their happened to be one show they didn't air in order,  Earshot.  So a week after all the other shows had ended they played it and I really liked it.  I think that summer FX started playing the reruns.  And I was suckewd in...but now I only need the last season and my collection will be complete.  

Oh, and Radio: Sunnydale is also a good album, nice music.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 4, 2004)

I'd debating whether to work on the next chapter for my story hour or play World of Warcraft.  Or watch a movie.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2004)

Watch Buffy.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2004)

It is hard to say exactly what the first episode I ever saw was.  My first glimpse of Buffy was the fight between Giles and Angelus in "Passion".  Had no clue what was going on.  My next glimpse was "Triangle" with Anya and Willow in Giles's car.  I had a hard time recognising Willow or following what was going on.  I think I actually started watching the series with season 3-4 on FX reruns.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 4, 2004)

Second Hand Lions or Road to Perdition....


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2004)

Neither was that great....I'd go with City of Lost Children.....


----------



## ASH (Dec 4, 2004)

I started watching it with the movie...
No, i started withthe first episode on the first dvd set. Liked it ever since.  Just like Sex in the City, Sartgate and Angel.

Walmart is not evil. Walmart pays my rent.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 4, 2004)

They may pay your rent, but in return you must provide them with your labor.  A devilish deal if ever there was one.  Kinda.  Okay, maybe not.  But they're still evil.  Sorta.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2004)

smart evil does some good to call into question their evilness.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> They may pay your rent, but in return you must provide them with your labor.  A devilish deal if ever there was one.  Kinda.  Okay, maybe not.  But they're still evil.  Sorta.




That's works for all businesses......


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> smart evil does some good to call into question their evilness.




Yes, we do...I mean yes it does....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 4, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> smart evil does some good to call into question their evilness.




Shop smart, shop S Mart!
You got that?!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 4, 2004)

Primitive screwheads....


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Neither was that great....I'd go with City of Lost Children.....




Now that is a good movie, a really really good movie .. but I'm a little surprised that you liked it.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 4, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Walmart is not evil. Walmart pays my rent.




I don't know why everyone is complaining about Walmart, is it because they have good offers? or what?

Off course, I'm tremendously biased by being in a country where it doesn't exist.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Now that is a good movie, a really really good movie .. but I'm a little surprised that you liked it.




umm, why?   :\


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I don't know why everyone is complaining about Walmart, is it because they have good offers? or what?
> 
> Off course, I'm tremendously biased by being in a country where it doesn't exist.




Some of their business practices people do not like.  Being a highly successful national chain they can charge better prices then most other stores, driving the smaller shops out of business.  I've also heard of people working there getting the maximium hours without any benifts allowed by law, thus they don't have to cover people's health care.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Some of their business practices people do not like.  Being a highly successful national chain they can charge better prices then most other stores, driving the smaller shops out of business.  I've also heard of people working there getting the maximium hours without any benifts allowed by law, thus they don't have to cover people's health care.




For the first part, bah, it's a proven fact that big shopping centers actually helps local businesses. For the second part, we can ask ASH about that. What say you ASH?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> umm, why?   :\




Well, I just didn't think that french art films was your style that's all.

EDIT: Just making sure that it's the film called: La Cité des enfants perdus we're talking about.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Well, I just didn't think that french art films was your style that's all.
> 
> EDIT: Just making sure that it's the film called: La Cité des enfants perdus we're talking about.




Ya, that's the one we are talking about.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 4, 2004)

Do you like their other films as well?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Do you like their other films as well?




I haven't seen many, this one has a small cult following in the US.  Its quirkiness, imagery, and sc fi like tones have made it popular among sci fi buffs.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok, the other films by the same crew that are worthwhile watching are:

Delicatessen
Alien: Ressurrection
The Fabulous Destiny of Amelie Poulain


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2004)

I've seen and love Delicatessen.  It also has a cult following over here.

Alien: Ressurrection was a good movie up until the human/alien hybrid.  But it hada lot to live up two in that series.  

The Fabulous Destiny of Amelie Poulain I have seen but really need to see again to make a good judgement call on.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The Fabulous Destiny of Amelie Poulain I have seen but really need to see again to make a good judgement call on.




Definately. IMO it's one of the best 10 films ever made.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow. We have a small rebirth here. Cool.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2004)

Just need a few good people and a topic.....


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 4, 2004)

See, this have is a success because the topic IS the Hive, thus there is more Hivishness abound.  Huzzah!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Off course, I'm tremendously biased by being in a country where it doesn't exist.




Give it time.  The Evil will spread to even your country.  They are the borg. resistance is futile.



			
				AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Just making sure that it's the film called: La Cité des enfants perdus we're talking about.




Good, but weird movie.  Saw it a couple of years ago.  Haven't seen their other movies.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 5, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Give it time.  The Evil will spread to even your country.  They are the borg. resistance is futile.




I highly doubt it, we have our own "walmart" they're called "Bilka" but otherwise excately the same.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 5, 2004)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Primitive screwheads....



 *gets boomstick*


----------



## Crothian (Dec 5, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *gets boomstick*




got the broomstick!!


----------



## ASH (Dec 5, 2004)

> Some of their business practices people do not like. Being a highly successful national chain they can charge better prices then most other stores, driving the smaller shops out of business. I've also heard of people working there getting the maximium hours without any benifts allowed by law, thus they don't have to cover people's health care





			
				AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> For the first part, bah, it's a proven fact that big shopping centers actually helps local businesses. For the second part, we can ask ASH about that. What say you ASH?




Well they can screw with one's schedule somewhat. But they are not a fan of overtime, so they dont usually schedule more than 40hrs a week.  The benifits, while not amazing, are good. Anyone can be covered. They even offer suplemental insurance for people that are in their grace period between jobs. They also have part time benifits.  401 K, and profit sharing. Bonus's, merit raise's, stockholders bounus's, holiday time, sick time, berevement time, ect... Alot of what people say about Walmart is not entirely true. They actually save small bussiness owners in america over 30 million dollars a year because many small buisnesses buy supplies at walmart.  They have benifits for everything, inculding eyeglasses. And its not that expensive.  The big problem comes in when Walmart moves to a town that is not really big enough to support it. Thats when small buisness's close, and mom and pop shops go out of buisness.
Here we have enough people that will pay a bit more for the customer service and intimate feeling of a small town hardware store that the harware store is not really affected by Walmart.  

I know alot more about walmart than I wish I ever did, but as some were army brats.. i was a Walmart brat with both parents in managment. Now I am probably going in to managment.. crazy..??? I think so.


----------



## ASH (Dec 5, 2004)

OH and GO HIVE GO!


----------



## Maldur (Dec 6, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> got the broomstick!!



 I prefer the bambi-blaster


----------



## Darkness (Dec 6, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> I prefer the bambi-blaster



 After just reading a poster's suggestion to hit an unruly player with a bat, I have a strange urge to use bambi as a substitute blunt instrument as well.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 6, 2004)

Sounds like a plan 
But you will have the peta breathing doen your neck ( or the austrian equivalent)

Anyone else here?


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 6, 2004)

Greetings, my chilly minions.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey fex, how are you today?


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 6, 2004)

That opening line here reminded me of the tele-evangelist from Texas.  I can't remember his name.  The one with the bad hair.  Someone here can remind me of his name.

We used to get him on the satellite feed.  And he used to just watch his horses race in the horse-and-buggy races, and then he'd preach a little bit, and then he'd stop and say, "if I don't get $10,000 in the next hour, Satan will pull my soul into Hell" or something crazy like that.  And then he'd just shut up for the next hour until he got the money.

Sad.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 6, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Hey fex, how are you today?




Fairly good, planning nefarious circumstances for my players to face in their Dark Legacies game tonight, and writing a propaganda campaign for my villain PC to use in an online Champions game against the 'hero' PC's. I say 'heroes' because I've been finding it remarkably easy to write propaganda against them that isn't in any way slanted or untrue...


----------



## Maldur (Dec 6, 2004)

sweet!

bad pc's are fun


----------



## ASH (Dec 6, 2004)

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 6, 2004)

Are we talking union or non-union?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 6, 2004)

Aren't all woodchucks part of the union therse days?  They have a very strong union second in strength only to Major League Baseball.


----------



## ASH (Dec 6, 2004)

I dont know. I am union retarted.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 6, 2004)

oddly enough they have a U nion too....though the orgnaization I hear is lacking...


----------



## ASH (Dec 6, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 6, 2004)

Being single sucks.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 6, 2004)

Although being multiple people is probably just as suck-worthy.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 7, 2004)

single is a state of mind, it is a freedom that needs to be embraced...its about walking around the apartment in boxes, tossing back beers and belching freely.  It;s about watching Married with Children and celebrating in No Ma'am!!  It's about leaving the seat up and always having hot water.  Its about controling the remote and getting to watch football on both Saturdays and Sundays...and monday-fridays if its on.  

I won't argue there are many negatives as well, but for once people should embrace the positives.....


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, I don't enjoy any of those things, except for controlling the remote.  I don't enjoy the stereotypical 'guy stuff' like sports, body odor, uninhibited swearing, womanizing, aggression, heavy drinking, and the like.

Man, I'm depressed.  Which means that I'll be channeling as fuel for my writing.  Pretty soon I'll be mostly done introducing the central characters in my SH, and then I can start with the prose.  Joy. 

 :\


----------



## Crothian (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, it was an exageration on the usual "Guy" stereo types.  The purpose was not to do them, but to figure out what things you like to do and enjoy them.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 7, 2004)

C I cant imagine you belching and downing tins. But I belive that football bit


----------



## Crothian (Dec 7, 2004)

The tins are filled with soda and I can belch with the best of them....I just don't anymore.  Civilized manors my mom taught me actually stuck....amazing


----------



## Maldur (Dec 7, 2004)

I think that was what I said 

I need some fantasy mafia "assigments" any ideas?


----------



## demiurge1138 (Dec 7, 2004)

Fantasy mafia assignment? Elaborate.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 7, 2004)

Fantasy mafia.  Are we talking d20 Modern/Spycraft like or a D&D mafia varient (thieves guild)?

You can go with the usual currier job for the suitcase (don't tell them what is in the suitcase, of course).  Intercept currier of rival crimelord job.  There is the collect protection money job.  Track down erstwhile employee job.  Eliminate erstwhile employee job.  Eliminate employee of competition job.  Convince witnesses of crimes by employer's business to see things differently job.

That's what I could think of in about 5 minutes. I'm sure there are more.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 7, 2004)

sounds good, thats exactly what I was talking about. let me elaborate: the charaters are to be working for the "kaiser soze" of my gameworld ( fantasy in the style of "brotherhood of the wolf") 

One of the missions they will get is the "elimination" of a high priest (lvl 9), the kicker is that the crimeboss is actually the kings spymaster, so they are unfittingly working for the crown  and culling the priesthood is a "standard" practise, the divine may not grow to be powerfull, and because of that lvl 9 and higher clerics are killed.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 7, 2004)

sounds interesting. The priesthood probably has some notion of these things happening. After all, you can only kill so many 9th level clerics before they notice a trend.  So, expect an opposing force trying to protect said clerics (assassins for the assassins?)


----------



## Maldur (Dec 7, 2004)

Clerics and the gods are not trusted in my homebrew. They might notice but I doubt clerics have even seen one of them advancing over lvl9. the gods are a bit shizofrenic as well, so the god of war is also the god of peace, chivalry is also the god of wanton murder, and the god of family is also the god of adultary.  

What players dont know is that the divinty/pantean is about to shift, as a new god will enter the planes in a few years, and the gods that reign now will perish. As the campaign concludes there will be only three gods left, and the char will be in the centre of the shitstorm


----------



## Maldur (Dec 7, 2004)

When I get home, and Ill find you online, ill send yousome stuff on it, the "grand campaign "is rather interestin (if I do say so myself), and I would love some input


----------



## orchid blossom (Dec 7, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The tins are filled with soda and I can belch with the best of them....I just don't anymore.  Civilized manors my mom taught me actually stuck....amazing




My mom taught us to effectively rate belches by several factors including volume, length, and gusto.

My mom is not normal.  I can't wait to go home and see her!


----------



## the Jester (Dec 7, 2004)

> Fantasy mafia





Ahhh, reminds me of Juiblex and the Slime-Mold Mafia.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 7, 2004)

tell us the story!

*sits down and opens a bag of chips*


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 7, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> When I get home, and Ill find you online, ill send yousome stuff on it, the "grand campaign "is rather interestin (if I do say so myself), and I would love some input




I'm on most evenings (except wednesdays).


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 7, 2004)

Thas' all just a buncha hooba-jooba.  Or something similar.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 8, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> I'm on most evenings (except wednesdays).



 Unfortunately that is some weirdass time on my end of the atlantic.

Angcuru, now explain that in a language we all understand, most of us dont speak "angurian"


----------



## Crothian (Dec 8, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Thas' all just a buncha hooba-jooba.  Or something similar.





Don't go all hooba jooba on us, once that happens then patsy watsy and the angsty wansty's are not so far behind.  Then we get the gabbers geese and the potsy feast, the grable goo and wanston neese, and the shamble dee and combit heese.  No one wants that.  

 

Theodore Geisel, I don't know how you did so well and with such ease....that's a tough thing to do.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 8, 2004)

C you need your dried frog pills again


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 8, 2004)

Hooba-jooba (Hoo-ba Joo-ba) n. : nonsense word for something nonsensical or simply silly; nonsense; etc.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 8, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> Unfortunately that is some weirdass time on my end of the atlantic.




Yeah, I know.  Sleeping during the day has a negative affect on my social life.  Wait a second.... I have a social life?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 8, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know.  Sleeping during the day has a negative affect on my social life.  Wait a second.... I have a social life?




Ya, it's called the Hive


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 8, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> C you need your dried frog pills again



 I'm sorry, but I don't share those pills with anyone else. Well, unless they've earned them, of course.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 8, 2004)

Angcuru, the Hooba-jooba in my pocket is offended that you consider him "nonsensical or simply silly".


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 8, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Angcuru, the Hooba-jooba in my pocket is offended that you consider him "nonsensical or simply silly".



Kweh?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, it's called the Hive



 A wretched hive of scum and villainy!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 9, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> A wretched hive of scum and villainy!



 Mos Eisley spaceport?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 9, 2004)

TrOpEcApS yElSiE MoS


....bored


----------



## Darkness (Dec 9, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> ....bored



 Bored now?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2004)

AS long as you;re not ripping the flesh off of people, we are okay.


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 9, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Angcuru, the Hooba-jooba in my pocket is offended that you consider him "nonsensical or simply silly".



Is that a Hooba-jooba in your pocket or are you happy to see us?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Is that a Hooba-jooba in your pocket or are you happy to see us?





_glares _


----------



## Maldur (Dec 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> _glares _



 hahaha, nice try though


----------



## ASH (Dec 9, 2004)

The hive is alive...

ITS ALIVE!!!

( and on drugs and making up words)


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> The hive is alive...
> 
> ITS ALIVE!!!
> 
> ( and on drugs and making up words)




Just like the akenda from the belmoth the words were there and just not being used, but unlike the gratik and the felroth they didn't try to eat me.


----------



## ASH (Dec 9, 2004)

I would eat you but i am not in to ooze's!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 9, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I would eat you but i am not in to ooze's!




How's aboot aussies then?


----------



## ASH (Dec 9, 2004)

I have cold feet.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 9, 2004)

Jeez, Ash.  He didn't even propose yet and you're already dumping him at the altar?  That's harsh.

Try putting on thermal socks.  That's an odd phrase.  Thermal Socks.  Like Socks of Warmth, which warm your feet.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 9, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Jeez, Ash.  He didn't even propose yet and you're already dumping him at the altar?  That's harsh.




I was off course refering to the only known resident aussie here, namely Darkness.

And let me get it straight ... contrary to popular thought, I do not enjoy being eaten.


----------



## ASH (Dec 9, 2004)

Thermal socks would be great if I had some. But I dont...All i have is regular work socks... I cant even find my slippers. 

Hey I know what to ask my mom for christmas now!


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 9, 2004)

Hooray!  I'm helping!

[/zoidberg]


----------



## Maldur (Dec 9, 2004)

I protest, I am not always on illegal drugs!


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 9, 2004)

Stop with the flip-floppin'!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 9, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> I protest, I am not always on illegal drugs!




No, but you're Dutch so that doesn't mean you'd feel unneedly restricted.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 9, 2004)

indeed


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2004)

_ watches hive move in odd directions...._


----------



## Maldur (Dec 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ watches hive move in odd directions...._



 doesn't it always


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2004)

No, occasionally it moves in ways that just hypnotis people....


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 9, 2004)

Vertigious moves .. groovy ..


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 9, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, it's called the Hive




Pretty much.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2004)

How are things for the lord of the cats?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 9, 2004)

okay, I guess.  night off and all, which is good.

I'll spend it watching Van Helsing and last night's Law & Order.  Maybe some 1st seaon or 5th season Angel.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2004)

first season was better then fifth.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 10, 2004)

I like them both, honestly.  For different reasons.  I haven't seen all of seasons 2-4 (almost none of 4), so I can't really form too much of an opinion on them.  I've enjoyed what I've seen, but have decent sized holes in my knowledge of what is going on.

Season 1 has a good selection of episodes and cast members, but there isn't that much linking the episodes together.  It is pretty much just a season of one shots with a minimal amount of overlapping plot.  I'm not as into this type of show, but I really like some of the concepts they came up with. "Room with a View" is quickly becoming a favorite of mine.

Season 5 is a little weak in storyline, but I really like the character interaction in it.  Putting Spike and Angel together is always interesting, mostly because Spike merily mocks Angel's brooding angst and drama queen act.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2004)

THe first season did a really good job of making it different from Buffy and the slow introduction of Wolfram and Heasrt was great.  THe fifth season had great interaction with Spike and Angel and Illyria and Wesley, but the episodes themselves seemed weaker.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 10, 2004)

Yeah.  Wesley and the Smurf were good.

And I love Angel for its shades of gray (one of the most distinguishing differences between Buffy and Angel).


----------



## Darkness (Dec 10, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> And I love Angel for its shades of gray (one of the most distinguishing differences between Buffy and Angel).



 Giles killing Ben was a nice change of pace from that for Buffy. Not to mention one of the best scenes in Buffy ever.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 10, 2004)

Good old Ripper.  Always fun when he surfaces.  And a good example of why it is good to have someone in your cast with Mental Problems (Cruelty).


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2004)

REminds me of my Buffy/Angel game.  we had a slayer in training, a hacker with mob connections, and two demons.  I took them through one of the aventures and it lasted two sessions.   Of course so did the campaign.....I had a lot of great things planned for them.  The only think worse then the 2 session Buffy campaign was my follow up....the two session Star Wars game.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 10, 2004)

I feel you there, Crothian.  Sorta.

When I used to game not too long ago, our primary DM could make some interesting stuff, but the games wouldn't last more than a few sessions, because he'd always be making new ones and wanting us to try them out.  One of the main reasons I stopped gaming was because of that  Among other things.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2004)

It wasn't bad, it just those games were not meant to be.  We've had trouble with some player combinations and game expectations.  But I've got my other game that's been going strong for over a year.....


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 10, 2004)

I've only been in three campaigns that only lasted a single session, but I wasn't running any of them.  Two D&D games and one Star Wars game.

As for Buffy games, mine takes place in Salem, Mass.  We have an American Gym Teacher Watcher (with the clown drawback), a Cajun Witch (with family into voodoo), an amnesiatic Cajun Ex-Cop Zombie, and a slacker musician/janitor with prophetic dreams.  At least, those are the currently active main cast.  Our teenage paraplegic former football jock and our teenage brainiac slayer are currently on hiatus.  We've been playing for about 3 1/2 months and have almost finished the first episode (PBPs can be slow).  Hopefully it'll prove to be an interesting game (has so far).


----------



## ASH (Dec 10, 2004)

I just finished the first season of Angel yesterday, started season 2.  I also recently finished season 6 of Buffy and season 7 of Stargate. My sister is going to be lending me Alias... and I am watching Sex and the City by renting the DVD seasons from the vidieo store.  
Yup I am a Seasonal DVD junkie....


----------



## Crothian (Dec 10, 2004)

Sounds cool, I relaly like the scenreios in the books.  I was vbery happy with the tone and attitude, and any adventure that lets me do a Captain Kirk impression is okay by me


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 10, 2004)

I'd ask where you find the time to watch all those series Ash, but I was able to watch the all of the Angel Season 1 DVDs in 2 days (3 if you count the rewatching of the two eps with commentary).

I'm canabalizing the scenerios from the books and screen.  I've already made hints to one of the NPCs showing up soon.


----------



## ASH (Dec 11, 2004)

Well, i simply dont have cable. So while I am folding laundry, doing the dishes and taking care of the kids i also watch my tv shows. I can get through at least 6 shows a day.  The only time I cant watch is when Nathan is out here with me. He is usually playing, or watching TV in his bedroom. And he is a bit too young for the shows I watch.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2004)

Another good show for you Ash is Smallville.  The first three seasons are on DVD now and it is a really good show.  Not as good as Buffy, though.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 11, 2004)

Doesn't anyone _read_ anymore?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 11, 2004)

Coconut cream pie tastes good.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Doesn't anyone _read_ anymore?




Sure, I play movies and shows with subtitles.....  

Actually I read lots, but when doing other things its easioer to have the TV on then trying to carry a book.....


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 11, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Doesn't anyone _read_ anymore?




Sure. Just PM me your adress and I'll give you a book to read for free. Only requirement is that you read it and that you give a reveiw here.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 11, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Doesn't anyone _read_ anymore?



 I read lots and lots of posts on internet message boards.


----------



## ASH (Dec 11, 2004)

I dont even want to think  about the number of hours i have spent reading this last year...

It is more than the time I spent watching television. Of that I am certain.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 11, 2004)

I can think of something a female adventurer might do with an intelligent immovable rod that is capable of communication via pulsation!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I read lots and lots of posts on internet message boards.




Why would you read the posts?  I just hit the reply button and start typing!!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 11, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Why would you read the posts? I just hit the reply button and start typing!!



 I like pie too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 11, 2004)

What does a hammer, a dog and an atlas have in common?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I like pie too.




Pie can be good, it really just depends on what kind it is.  I'm a sucher for a good Strawberry pie made fresh dough and all.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 11, 2004)

I like pumpkin.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 11, 2004)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What does a hammer, a dog and an atlas have in common?



 Beats me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 11, 2004)

absolutely nothing. On another note. I actually used magazine images of the three and made an art collage while I was in high school. One of my peers at the time thought it was subliminal. "Hammer the dog into the world," he said.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 11, 2004)

Nice.

What about this?







> I can think of something a female adventurer might do with an intelligent immovable rod that is capable of communication via pulsation!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 11, 2004)

i don't think you want to go there......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 11, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> i don't think you want to go there......



And I won't!


----------



## the Jester (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi gang!

Heh... I've been working on inserting pics into my campaign documents.  Picture of steak for _delicious aroma_ spell... tee hee....


----------



## Darkness (Dec 11, 2004)

Eh, since he mentioned it, I hoped he had something more creative in mind.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 11, 2004)

If I said it I would probably be banned. I don't want that, I love ENWorld! Use your imagination.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 11, 2004)

This is an odd conversation.

Pie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 11, 2004)

What is odd? OD&Dities?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 11, 2004)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What is odd? OD&Dities?



Get your mind out of the dicebag and get on into the gutter.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 11, 2004)

The gutter?! What an odd thing to say. I really don't like dwelling there. I was raised to think differently!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 11, 2004)

Heh. Never allude to something that you think would get you banned when I'm around. 'cause I _will_ ask on the off-chance that it's not what I think. Morbid curiosity is among my defining characteristics, ya know.  But let's not dwell on any of this, now, and find something else to talk about.

Right... Odd conversations are not too unusual for the Hive, Angcuru, but I believe you know that already.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 11, 2004)

Yeah, well this is odd even for the Hive.

Lets talk about fine cheeses.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 11, 2004)

Ok. What kind of cheeses do you like, Angcuru?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 12, 2004)

Lots.  Fresh mozzarella is the best, tho.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 12, 2004)

Mmm. That's true, Mozzarella rawks.


----------



## ASH (Dec 12, 2004)

Munster is my favorite... With white cheddar coming as second... But I like all cheeses.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 12, 2004)

Cheese is the ultimate motivating force of all evil in the universe.

Don't blame _me_, folks- I don't touch that stuff.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 12, 2004)

finally they stop talking about the "%$^$%$&^$%" (I cant even say it), and we are back with a sensable subject 

Parmasan is the best!
But I love blue cheeses as well. 

Acually I like most cheeses, the only exeption is that evil "cheese of life stuff" Ill see if I can find a link but that stuff, was nasty.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 12, 2004)

here is the evil cheese I was talking about


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 12, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Munster is my favorite... With white cheddar coming as second... But I like all cheeses.



Munster is unbeatable when spread on top of a baked ziti with a bit of garlic powder prior to baking.

All cheeses have their good uses, but mozzarella can be used for almost anything.  Hence, it is the king of cheeses.

In response to that, Maldur, I almost had to go fix myself another breakfast.


----------



## Maldur (Dec 12, 2004)

When I first saw the imet about that cheese I did not want any food 

It looks even nastier then it sounds


----------



## Crothian (Dec 12, 2004)

ugh...the things people like.......

I mena, how can anyone actually like munster


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 12, 2004)

I like Cheddar and American, however Brie is at the top.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 12, 2004)

THere was this really good goat's cheese that I used to get but I haven't been able to find it lately since I moved.  I don't recall the name but it came in a nice glass container served in a light oil.  Very good stuff, but not cheap.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 12, 2004)

"I wear the cheese, the cheese does not wear me."

I like sharp and extra sharp cheddar.  Gouda is good.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 12, 2004)

I think the cheeese gives a different point of view on that.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 12, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Gouda is good.



But what does Buddha think of it?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 12, 2004)

Last time I talked to him, he approved of it........


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 13, 2004)

Gouda for Buddha!

Does he make a special place for the cheese?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Gouda for Buddha!
> 
> Does he make a special place for the cheese?




he has a special place for everything....

except bologna


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 13, 2004)

cause bologna is yucky?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> cause bologna is yucky?




no, because its first name is  O-S-C-A-R


----------



## ASH (Dec 13, 2004)

No because Bologna has its own special place.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> No because Bologna has its own special place.




Ya...in * HELL *


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 13, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> No because Bologna has its own special place.




O_O ......  

kinky.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 13, 2004)

*whaps Ao with rolled up newspaper* 

BAD KITTY!  Think about rainbows and gumdrops!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2004)

AO, keep it between you and Orchid


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 13, 2004)

Indeed.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 13, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> AO, keep it between you and Orchid




orchid doesn't like bologna.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 13, 2004)

What about bratwurst?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> orchid doesn't like bologna.




suddenly the pages of text are starting to make sense......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 13, 2004)

You're just now realizing that Crothain!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 13, 2004)

This is about the deep secrets on AO and his better half;  A great couple and cool kids.  

The true secrets of the universe as we all know has a lot to do with frogs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 13, 2004)

Indeed. Frogs rock. Long live the green amphibians!


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 14, 2004)

The secret being that the universe is just a concept, like time.  Frogs are there to distract you.  Look!  Froggie!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 14, 2004)

Time is not a concept any more then a size and weight are.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 14, 2004)

I for one welcome our amphibian overlords.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 14, 2004)

you would...mammels all of a sudden aren't good enough for you....


----------



## Maldur (Dec 14, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you would...mammels all of a sudden aren't good enough for you....



 He lives in austria, what can you do


----------



## Crothian (Dec 14, 2004)

You'd be amazed.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 14, 2004)

You could build an altar to the amphibian gods out of the bones of deceased frogs.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 14, 2004)

great, why not goto the Inn of the Illustrious Toad, home of the Toad God himself!!

(I actually didn't make that up, it is in a d20 product)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 14, 2004)

which one?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 14, 2004)

Mongoose's Book of Planes


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 14, 2004)

cool. I'm going to have to get that one. In the mean time I'll start the construction of the altar.


----------



## ASH (Dec 14, 2004)

Been there done that!!
The real test is the altar to the Asian Beatles that disguise themselves as lady bugs... they are picky!


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 14, 2004)

I bet that particular religion doesn't look upon France with much happiness.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 14, 2004)

Actually, they are jealous.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 14, 2004)

Everone always worries about the frogs, when in truth its the penguins that hold the real power......


----------



## Darkness (Dec 14, 2004)

[insert Linux joke here]


----------



## Crothian (Dec 14, 2004)

well, go on......


----------



## Darkness (Dec 14, 2004)

Can't. I know no good Linux jokes.

But when I'm thinking of penguins, Linux comes to mind. Though GURPS Technomancer had a collective of intelligent, communist penguins. Among other assorted strangeness.


----------



## ASH (Dec 15, 2004)

I had a drama teacher who had an obsession with penguins. When I asked her why, she just said that they had to be survivors to walk the way they do, be birds and not fly, and live in a place that cold. But then again, she was a drama teacher and always had an explination for everything.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 15, 2004)

Drama teachers are always sketchy people to begin with.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2004)

My Hat of Penguins knows no limits.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Though GURPS Technomancer had a collective of intelligent, communist penguins. Among other assorted strangeness.




That was actually based off of a true society.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 16, 2004)

All around me are familar faces, worn out places.........


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2004)

This thread is almost dead, come on Steve! I thought you wanted this hive to have a thousand posts!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 16, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That was actually based off of a true society.



 Ah. So it was one of these "kinda like in the real world, except with magic" things. They did a lot.

E.g., the police had SWAT teams - which stood for "Special Weapons and Thaumaturgy."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2004)

Hehe. LOL. Funny, funny.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 16, 2004)

*Hehe - I'm discussing RPGs in a Hivemind thread...*

It's a really cool setting, if a little weird. Okay - _very_ weird.

It does a good job of thinking about the effects magic would have on society, though. Quite a lot of this could be easily used in a D&D fantasy game too.
Examples:

In Lousiana, there's a new punishment for really severe crimes: Death plus hard labor (in a zombie road gang).
Fantasy societies that don't outlaw such necromancy likely do that. Heck, maybe even a few that do outlaw it.

Industrial enchantment, factory lines and all.
I think the Red Wizards of Thay, in the FR, come close.

The army uses dragons and flying carpets. (And normal aircraft.) They breed the dragons themselves.
Granted, that happens in a lot of fantasy settings already.

Drugs made from spellcasters that enhance your magical power for a while. (Magic aptitude is genetic in the setting.)
Just carve up a couple D&D sorcerers or outsiders/fey/etc...


----------



## Crothian (Dec 16, 2004)

Are you prepared for the rubberband man?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 16, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Ah. So it was one of these "kinda like in the real world, except with magic" things. They did a lot.




ACtually, I was kjidding.  There has been no society of communist penguins.......


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ACtually, I was kjidding. There has been no society of communist penguins.......



 Obviously.  I thought you meant it was based on communist humans.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Obviously.  I thought you meant it was based on communist humans.




Well, not everyone knows that all penguins are socialists.....


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

Well, obviously.  The only people who wear suits like that are hardcore liberals.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

What suits, they're penguins!!


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

Lies!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

no....lays...penguins live in hawaii


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

What?

I know some people are reading my story hour because I have a 30:1 view-to-post ratio, but it ticks me off that I rarely get a comment.  Is it so wrong to want an outside opinion on your writing?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

Victory  

Ya, I understand.  I had a story hour and had no one but myself post to it.  I'm currently writing another but want to get a few good write ups before I post them.  Saddly though the most interesting part of my writing is what is happening off screen


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

I think the problem is that my story starts off looking like a romance novel, then turns into the adventure that people go to story hours for, and stays that way.  What I need is better advertisement.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> I know some people are reading my story hour because I have a 30:1 view-to-post ratio, but it ticks me off that I rarely get a comment.



 Eh, it could be worse - for example, Piratecat's Story Hour has a 407:1 ratio.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

If you weren't a Mod, I'd slug you.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

well, being a Mod and across the great ocean...he lives were dragons fly.....


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2004)

What! I just wanted to cheer you up by pointing out that other people get even fewer posts compared to views.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

This is PIRATECAT we're talking about here.

And the post-view ratio means that lots of people are reading, not that he's getting little feedback.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> This is PIRATECAT we're talking about here.




I've heard of him...I hear he also writes a story hour, does anyone read that one?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

*whaps crothian with Whiffle Bat of the Obvious +A Jillion*


----------



## HellHound (Dec 17, 2004)

Story hour?

Who is this Piraht Cat of which you speak? 

Bah. I'm here for the Hive.

_(remembering when my "Don't Blame PirateCat, Blame the Hivemind" banner got me in all kinds of trouble)_

Well, the Hive and E.N.Publishing.

oh,

and Bittin' Off Hedz


----------



## HellHound (Dec 17, 2004)

> ACtually, I was kjidding. There has been no society of communist penguins.......




Actually, I believe that Denise and I planned the Psionic Penguins from the "Lost Penguin Colony" in "Son of a Portable Hole Full of Beer" to be communist. But that's not really a society of communist penguins, more of a communist society of penguins. (Splitters!)


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2004)

Imagine your readers were as tight-lipped as his and you'd get only 1 post per 407(!) views. 

That's not very much. I can't imagine how sad and lonely Piratecat must feel. It's a miracle that he hasn't stopped writing this story hour yet. He probably just writes it to amuse himself. I feel for the guy...


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> What I need is better advertisement.



 You link to a lot of SHs in your sig... Maybe give yours a different color to distinguish it from the rest.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah, but he knows the love is there.  Me, I have no clue.  I just post up what I get a chance to write now with no expecatations of anything.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

you could always offer gifts.....


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 17, 2004)

Evening to the Hive.  Been a while since I visited these threads.  Just found out I have to work New Year's Day. No lazing around watching bowl games like I planned.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah, I'm sure it's hard to get a lot of readers (and thus, feedback) for your SH - there are just so many SHs now... I still remember the times when this wasn't the case and there were only, I dunno, a dozen large ones at most.

Still, every little bit helps. Maybe give the link to your SH in your sig a different color than the others so it doesn't get lost in the mass of SHs you link to.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Yeah, but he knows the love is there.  Me, I have no clue.  I just post up what I get a chance to write now with no expecatations of anything.




no expectations is good.....


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Evening to the Hive.  Been a while since I visited these threads.  Just found out I have to work New Year's Day. No lazing around watching bowl games like I planned.




that stinks...I'm so looking forward to the bowl games....of course I'm missing lots becasue of weekly igaming and holiday get togethers.....


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You link to a lot of SHs in your sig... Maybe give yours a different color to distinguish it from the rest.



Oh yeah...

EDIT - That should do it.

How does it look?  I can't tell 'cause it's got that 'you dun already been here' tint to it.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 17, 2004)

Which one _is_ yours, anyway, Angcuru?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

Avarimorion Maranwen'tyene


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Oh yeah...
> 
> EDIT - That should do it.
> 
> How does it look? I can't tell 'cause it's got that 'you dun already been here' tint to it.



 It certainly stands out from the others, if subtly so. That it's at the end probably helps.
Hm. Personally, I'd place at the beginning though.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

Agh, I was going for a different color.  *just looked at it with me trustly laptop*  trying again


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

That should do it.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2004)

Yep, stands out alright.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 17, 2004)

Looks good, Ang.  Definitely stands out from the rest now.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

And now for an update.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

you might also want to inlcude when it was last updated so people will know that new updates have happened


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

Ugh.  Upwards of 1,000 Story Hours in that section of the boards.  Wonder how many of them burned out?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

WEll, howe many have been updated in the past month?


----------



## HellHound (Dec 17, 2004)

Mine burned out after only a few posts.

I just can't do it.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

I count 107 within the past month.

I mainly write my SH as practice for a larger, more ambitious work currently in the conceptual/planning stages.  But it would be nice to know that people enjoy reading it.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

WEll, do a pause for station identification and request responses......


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

Station identification?

I do request responses every now and again, but people mostly read and run.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

just an excuse to stop....

I live on a different wave length.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 17, 2004)

I sleep for 12 hours, and all these posts happen. Dang. Guess this thread wasn't nearly as dead as I thought!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2004)

Yeah, Hivemind threads spontaneously revive when enough of us are gathered together.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 17, 2004)

That very well may be the case.  Plus there's a lot of boredom this time of year.


----------



## HellHound (Dec 17, 2004)

Not boredom, for me.... more that I have a million things I *should* be doing, thus how on EARTH could I do them when I haven't refreshed the hivemind thread and posted to it at least ten times?

I mean _really_!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

I know how you fell.......

So, anyone heard the song "Gandalf got Molested by a Balrog?"  It was oddly funny to the tune of Grandma got run over by a reindeer......


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2004)

No, but it does sound kind of like my campaigns.












What?


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 17, 2004)

What about God Rest Ye Merry Mr Blackadder?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

Okay, then a Christmas at Hogwarts?  A terriorists 12 days of Christams?  All I want for Christmas is my Emotion Chip sung by Data?  It's a Wonderful Life starring Marvin the Robot from Hitchhiker's Guide "It's a Wonderful Life...Don't talk to me about It's a Wonderful Life"



Never heard the Blackadder one, but I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 17, 2004)

It's from the Blackadder christmas special.  Sung by a trio of very fat orphans.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2004)

I don't listen to Christmas songs, I listen to ManOWar.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I don't listen to Christmas songs, I listen to ManOWar.




What, Manowar never did a Christmas album??  You need to write them a letter demanding one!!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 17, 2004)

Maybe I should do that, yeah.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

You never knowtill you ask.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 17, 2004)

you don't know what you got till it's gone.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 17, 2004)

or till you take inventory....


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

oh rub a dub dub, three men in a tub...

need I say more?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 18, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Okay, then a Christmas at Hogwarts?




That was on Dr. Demento last week. good stuff.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> That was on Dr. Demento last week. good stuff.




Ya, I got the CD with it at Gen Con.  I need to listen to demento more.  Right now I'm listening to "Whatever happened to the Chainsaw juggler?" over and over and over.  Ther's something wrong with this song...and me


----------



## Steve Jung (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Hive. What's going on? Crothian, do you have the lyrics to "Gandalf got Molested by a Balrog"?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi Hive. What's going on? Crothian, do you have the lyrics to "Gandalf got Molested by a Balrog"?




Ya, google is a wonderful thing  

GANDALF GOT MOLESTED BY A BALROG	DK
(Sung to:  "Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer" by Randy Brooks)

This all started back with Bilbo,
When he found a magic ring
In the cave of evil Gollum
(An ugly, schizophrenic little thing.)
Bilbo passed it down to Frodo.
Gandalf told him of the need
To destroy this ring of power.
'Tis a good thing Hobbits haven't learned of greed.

CHORUS:	Gandalf got molested by a balrog
	Walking through the mines one summer's eve.
	You can say such things are only legends,
	But me and Master Frodo, we believe.

As a shortcut into Mordor,
'Twas decided that we'd go
Through the mines of Moria,
So we spoke "friend" and we hurried through the door.
We were almost to the exit
When there came a horrid sound!
'Twas a creature right behind us
Who looked like a flamin', walkin' compost mound!

CHORUS

Gandalf turned to face the demon,
And he yelled for us to run.
When the bridge began to crumble,
We decided that to stay would not be fun.
As they plunged into the darkness,
We were thinking to ourselves:
One should never start a rumble
With a guy who tals to orcs and feeds on elves!

CHORUS x 2


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 18, 2004)

Watching more Buffy here. Enjoying my first night off since last thursday and all.

Enter the Haggis concert tomorrow.  Yeah!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

Can't go wrong with Buffy!!

Who are Enter the Haggis??


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 18, 2004)

Canadian Scottish Rock Band.

http://www.enterthehaggis.com


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 18, 2004)

Like Rush meets the Bay City Rollers?


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 18, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What, Manowar never did a Christmas album??  You need to write them a letter demanding one!!



Silly Crothian!  Not enough steel, blood, and battle in Christmas.  Easter might be doable though.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Silly Crothian!  Not enough steel, blood, and battle in Christmas.  Easter might be doable though.




Maybe your just not doing Christmas right.....


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> Like Rush meets the Bay City Rollers?




well, I hear the rollers do tend to rush.....


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, I don't really celebrate Christmas.  I celebrate the day when you get together with your family and exchange stuff next to a big pretty tree with lights for no apparent reason other than its cool.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Well, I don't really celebrate Christmas.  I celebrate the day when you get together with your family and exchange stuff next to a big pretty tree with lights for no apparent reason other than its cool.




So, except for the fact that you celebrate Christmas...you don't celebrate christmas....... :\


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, I don't celebrate the religious aspect of it.  At all.  But giving and getting gifts is neat.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

Christams is what you and yours want it to be.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 18, 2004)

That's what I tell people.  I meet a lot of those "Christmas is nothing without Jesus, sinner!" people, though.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

tell them they need to embrace the teaching of their Lord and forgive....


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 18, 2004)

That's when they tell me not to tell them how to practice their religion.  Stubborn.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 18, 2004)

THat's when you set fire to them.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> That's when they tell me not to tell them how to practice their religion.  Stubborn.




Well, if they were doing it right, you wouldn't have to tell them...

Personally, I'd just say tell them to leave me alone and walk away.  And if they tried to initiate conversation again, I'd polite tell them I want nothing to do with them and walk away again.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> THat's when you set fire to them.




no, you feed them to lions...you burn witches.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 18, 2004)

You could point out that Christmas was adapted from pagan faiths.


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 18, 2004)

That's when the accusations of heresy begin to fly.  I just try to avoid such conversation with anyone who identifies themselves as part of an organized religion.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> That's when the accusations of heresy begin to fly.  I just try to avoid such conversation with anyone who identifies themselves as part of an organized religion.




Sounds good...

so let us move off of religion persecution of Angcuru and move on to the lovely topic of nutter butters......


----------



## Darkness (Dec 18, 2004)

Nutkinland butters?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

I think that failed as a sales gimick...


----------



## Darkness (Dec 18, 2004)

So what is a nutter butter? Google seems to imply it's edible.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

it's a type of candybar.  truthfully I haven't had one in ages and I have no idea why it popped into my brain...


----------



## Darkness (Dec 18, 2004)

So... Anyone going to run a Christmas-themed gaming session near Christmas?

I've only had Halloween-themed ones so far.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 18, 2004)

"Crom bless us, ev-ery one"


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

Christmas themed ones are a little harder, I ran a Halloween one this year and if I thought of a good Christmas adventure I'd run it...


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 18, 2004)

Young lich - "I want a wand of fireballs for Christmas!"

Liche's Mom - "You'll shoot your Eye of Vecna out!"


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

I had an NPC give a wand of lightning bolts to a 6 year old prodigy one year


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 18, 2004)

Lightning bolts are fun. At least in MnM. I'm putting together a team of characters similar to the X-Men.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 18, 2004)

Have you checked out some of the MnM Superlinks products?  Blue Devil has some cool ones....


----------



## Angcuru (Dec 19, 2004)

Lightning should be edible.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 19, 2004)

it isn't?!?


----------



## HellHound (Dec 19, 2004)

With how cool M&M is, I -really- wish I liked Supers role-playing.

Even a little bit.

We used to run Villains & Vigilantes a LOT when I was a teen. Ok, *I* used to run it a lot. But anyways.

I've taken hacks at the old Marvel (actually rather liked the system), and then we went to launch a game of Vigilance after the game came out from Mystic Eye Games (although the game was aborted because my room-mate at the time never actually followed through on much (and he was going to run the game) and because the character sheet didn't have a place to record CONSTITUTION, the most critical stat in Vigilance...)

But really, I just CANNOT get into the genre that much... Maybe for a few short games I could, but for that, I want to run classic Champions honestly... But I'm sure I could do it with a LOW LEVEL M&M game... make a team like the "Civic Minded Five" from the Tick. (I love them... I love the Tick's characters overall... Captian Mucilage, The Carpeted Man, Four Legged Man, Jungle Janet and of course Feral Boy to drive the car... or the Decency Squad with Captain Decency, Johnny Polite, The Living Doll, Sufferage Jet, & the Visual Eye).

But aside from such adventures into the silliness of superheros, I seem to be burned out on them.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 19, 2004)

It's even worse for me.  I have a friend who is very good at running supers game.  So, I gave him all the M&M books I've gotten knowing that if someone in the group was to run it it would be him.  And a year and a half of nothing.  He likes the system he says he'd like to run something, but just never does....


----------



## The Other Librarian (Dec 19, 2004)

I used to love V&V.  The first big sucessful campaign I played through was V&V.  I was The Elf, an albino Nightcrawler clone.  BBEG was a snake-dude named Ophidian.  He died drowning and returned later as Moray, the evil eel dude.  Spent ages arguing about the hit point rules.  Good times, good times.


----------

